# Общий раздел > Чувства > Личность и её черты >  Критика. Как не обидеть человека замечанием

## Irina

*Как не обидеть человека замечанием*

Все люди разные, но похожи мы в том, что одинаково плохо переносим критику, различные замечания, касающиеся оценки нашей личности. Человек может сказать сам себе: "У меня ужасный характер, я бываю слишком несправедлив к окружающим". Но если эти слова за него скажет кто-то другой, то, скорее всего, обиды, явной или затаенной, не избежать.

Понаблюдайте за собой и своими словами. Часто ли вы делаете замечания окружающим? Какая ваша реакция на, казалось бы, незначительные придирки, будь то упрек в подгоревшем завтраке или по поводу невымытой посуды. В большинстве случаев замечания очень плохо воспринимаются человеком и приводят к серьезным последствиям.

Однако это вовсе не означает, что стоит вообще отказаться от критики и держать свои замечания при себе. Разумеется, недовольство необходимо высказать - как же иначе человек поймет, что вам нравится, а что нет. Не нужно ни в коем случае копить отрицательные эмоции в себе, в противном случае вы доведет отношения до критической точки. Из этой ситуации есть достойный выход.

Для начала вы должны помнить, что люди плохо переносят критику. Для некоторых ваши замечания могут привести к возникновению комплексов. Во-вторых, стоит держать в голове известное всем высказывание о том, что критика бывает разной, особенно в отношении близких вам людей. Если вы хотите, чтобы человек воспринял ваше замечание адекватно, начните со слов, показывающих ваше отношение к нему. Например, можно сказать: "мне тебя очень не хватало" или "я думала о тебе весь день". Подобные фразы передают личное отношение к человеку, поэтому всегда смягчают любой упрек. Старайтесь также высказывать меньше недовольства, следите за своей интонацией и словами, которые выбираете. Так, фразы, одинаковые по смыслу, могут быть по-разному восприняты вашими близкими.

1Возьмем, для примера, следующие две фразы: "ты опять не заправил постель" и "я не люблю, когда спальня выглядит неряшливо". В обоих этих высказываниях выражено недовольство, однако второе значительно мягче первого.

В первой фразе очень явна видна личностная негативная оценка ("ты опять"), во второй же присутствует ваше собственное восприятие ситуации. Первая фраза звучит как приговор, неподлежащий обжалованию, содержит в себе некую безапелляционность. На подобную фразу вас ждет довольно агрессивная реакция. Вторая же фраза поможет вам обсудить проблему и найти компромисс.

Старайтесь быть аккуратнее и в оценке характера и внешности ваших знакомых и близких. Даже если человек сам просит вас дать ему оценку, не спешите выкладывать все, что накипело. В большинстве случаев ему нужно услышать от вас слова поддержки, но никак не жесткую критику.

Помните, что любая оценка не способствует установлению хороших отношений. Пока человек не увидит сам свои недостатки, говорить ему о них бесполезно. Этим вы лишь вызовете негативную реакцию с его стороны, приведете к невысказанным обидам и затаенным недовольствам. Иногда попытки открыть человеку глаза на его недостатки приводят и вовсе к противоположным результатам. Так, человек быстро понимает, как можно использовать эти недостатки с пользой для себя.

Например, если человеку сказали, что у него избыточный вес, то все свои неудачи (проблемы на работе, нелады в личной жизни и т.д.) он будет с удовольствием валить на лишние килограммы, прикрываясь этим недостатком, как щитом. Спустя какое-то время такая позиция становится очень удобной, стимул что-то изменить в своей жизни пропадает, и человек останавливается в саморазвитии.

В заключении хочется еще раз отметить, насколько важно в нашей жизни внимание к мелочам. Будьте терпеливее с окружающими вас людьми и прежде чем высказать свое замечание, продумайте в голове, как оно будет звучать со стороны.

----------


## Asteriks

Если человек обидчивый и не выносит критики - обойдите его стороной, себе дороже. Я с таким человеком сталкивалась, потом месяца два на мозг тебе будет капать, обиды вспоминать.

----------


## Irina

> Помните, что любая оценка не способствует установлению хороших отношений. Пока человек не увидит сам свои недостатки, говорить ему о них бесполезно. Этим вы лишь вызовете негативную реакцию с его стороны, приведете к невысказанным обидам и затаенным недовольством.


Полностью с этим согласна. Правда, пришло понимание этого только тогда, когда пару раз на одни и те же грабли наступила.

----------


## ПаранойА

Надо уметь воспринимать критику. Но уж если даже она вам не нравится, с некоторыми людьми лучше не спорить.
Я боюсь делать замечание, потому что сейчас в основном все воспринимают критику как обиду.

----------


## Sanych

Есть такие что только другим замечания умеют делать. А как самому на что укажеш, так враг на всю жизнь.

----------


## Irina

> Надо уметь воспринимать критику


Согласна, но научить этому может только жизнь. И к сожалению учёбе этой поддаётся далеко не каждый, что приводит к тому, что жизнь начинает из-за неусвоенных уроков больно ранить и бить, пытаясь хоть так что-то вдолбить в упёртую голову.

----------


## Mouse

Даже если вы и воспринимаете критику, есть люди, которые просто любят высказывать разные гадости, прикрываясь маской нравоучения и т.п. Хороший словарный запас и продуманные слова смогут поставить выскочек на место. Однако, если у вас разные роли, например начальник-подчиненный, то не всегда это уместно. Тут поможет терпение.

В риторике есть простые правила: критикуйте наедине, без свидетелей; критикуйте не самого человека, а его действия; и начните свою речь с похвалы. Разумеется, есть еще куча советов, но основной смысл - не настраивайте человека против себя, а старайтесь дать дельный, как бы дружественный совет.

----------

